# Converted van for sale San Diego



## Kentucky walker (Feb 4, 2020)

So I have a friend who is coming out of van life and have a converted working can for sale in San Diego. If anyone is interested please hit me up. it's 3500$
https://offerup.com/item/detail/822...UWnEB45NA&_branch_match_id=748165648742762893


----------



## jimi (Feb 4, 2020)

You might wanna add a bit more info there friend. Make, model, year, mileage, repair history, etc? A few pictures would be good.


----------



## Kentucky walker (Feb 4, 2020)

I put the ad up. I was drunk when I posted that shit so I totally forgot hahahaha


----------

